# Amano Shrimp = Escape Artists?



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have Amano's in a 18 gallon 90% planted tank. The CO2 shuts off when the aquarium lights go off. I used air stone when I had CO2 DIY. My external filter Tetra EX 700 has spray bar that helps with water circulation and O2 at night so I do not use the air stone anymore.

The amano's are well know escape artists. I keep them in a covered tank or else they go out for a walk. 
I avoid keeping tall driftwood which can protrude above the water level thus helping the amano's get out of a tank. 
My bamboo shrimp escaped from my open shrimp tank a month ago. 
He was out for 3-4 hours turned totally green. 
Luckily I came home in time to save him. He's fine turned brown and living happily in the shrimp tank.
May be the shrimps come to the tank top near the rim to eat something (eg.driftwood,plant) get blown over the tank rim by fans, strong breeze from outside or strong currents from internal filter or air stone. Sometimes due excess CO2 or unsuitable water condition the shrimp swim towards the top and try to gasp air or escape.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Amanos tend to jump if they're not happy. Make sure your tank is happy and healthy and your shrimp will follow suit. I haven't had any issues with them jumping since I redid my 20 the right way.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Shrimp can definitely climb out of a tank, and they can just as easily flick themselves out if they wanted to also.

Amano shrimp are well know to be able to walk a pretty impressive distance once out of the tank. They are one of the few shrimp that can stay on their legs out of the water.


----------



## Shanster (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmm... 
What do you think is the best course of action then? 
It will be really challenging to try and add a cover to this tank due to how the light attaches to the tank.

What other suggestions would you make to better "shrimp proof" my tank?


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

I have found many on the floor - sometimes they have ended up as far away from the tanks as they could possible go. I find it completely fascinating how they are able to somehow crawl through the house on carpet. Considering their size it would be like us running a couple of miles with out breathing.


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

I have only seen Amanos jump ship when water parameters are going bad. Ammonia spikes can send them packing. Currently I have 6 Amanos in a 30 gallon with over 20 fish. The tank is mature and I do regular water changes. I have yet to see a single snail, shrimp, or fish jump. 

On my old 20 gallon though, when I initially set it up, Over a period of a few months I lost several amanos because the water quality would fluctuate. I would find them several feet away from the tank on the kitchen floor. Sad days...

Good luck!


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

I have Shrimp jump ship whenever i fill the water level on my Rimless to the very top. Which stinks cause i want it to be at the top at all times. But only my adults jump ship, so now i keep the water level lower. They get curious and start to go out to explore, or something spooks, them and instead of going into the water, they jump to the side and out of the tank.


----------



## Shanster (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input ... I'm going to keep the water levels a little lower and make sure there happily fed and water parameters are good.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had like at least 40 CRS commit suicide and all dried up when I moved them to a new tank. That has been the only incident so far (crossing fingers). 

My amanos, whom I have had for over a year) have never ventured out though, and I kept them in an open 20 Gallon then and a Fluval Ebi now. I think Amanos are a lot hardier/adaptable to different parameters, that's why they never freaked out for me. I never have lids for any of my tanks.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got amano in my 10g riparium and haven't lost a one yet despite finding them crawling up the HOB outflow to pick thru the moss there and crawling up into the hanging planters to clean up fish food swept against the stems. I keep waiting for one to jump the wrong way when my cats jump up to take a drink, but so far they've always managed to aim for the water.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

I like tanks with lids bc I have betta girls and amanos.

The exception is the 5 g soon to be riparium -- I keep the water at 3 g so my betta girl can't jump out accidentally!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Knotyoureality said:


> I've got amano in my 10g riparium and haven't lost a one yet despite finding them crawling up the HOB outflow to pick thru the moss there and crawling up into the hanging planters to clean up fish food swept against the stems. I keep waiting for one to jump the wrong way when my cats jump up to take a drink, but so far they've always managed to aim for the water.


They love the food particular stuck in the edge of my outflow. My parents love to watch them swim against the current, like triathletes!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

gtu2004 said:


> I had like at least 40 CRS commit suicide and all dried up when I moved them to a new tank. That has been the only incident so far (crossing fingers).


Oh god that really sucks. As if someone shreaded up $5 bills all around your tank 



SpecGrrl said:


> I like tanks with lids bc I have betta girls and amanos.


I have glass lids or my lights would fall in lol. But I've never had amanos or any shrimp jump out. I woke up this morning to find a dried up strawberry rasbora ! It's friends are all fine in the tank, not sure how this one made it out.


----------

